# Curse of the frer or BFP?



## kmpreston

this half line I just do not trust. 
Somewhere between 10 and 12 dpo


----------



## Bevziibubble

That looks too dark to be an evap. Fingers crossed for you <3


----------



## Flueky88

I see the entire line, the top half is slightly darker. Do you notice any color? Fx!


----------



## kmpreston

Flueky88 said:


> I see the entire line, the top half is slightly darker. Do you notice any color? Fx!

It’s pink at the top in person...I think


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Ahh how frustrating!!! But a line is a line in my eyes...but only another test will tell!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Can you try another test? Good luck, can certainly see a line of some sort.


----------



## saveme

Definitely see a line I think that's your bfp fx'd for darker test tomorrow!


----------

